# Being possessive



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero has just started displaying this within the past few weeks but at dog class he has been jumping and nipping at all the other dogs big and small, and he usually LOVES all dogs. The instructor( who really is amazing and I've known for years) took him and he diddnt lunge at any dog with her only when I had the leash, she said she thinks he's being possessive and now that I think about it he hes been trying always sit on my, weather on the bed or on the couch. He's always next to me wherever I leave the house or in another room. He nudges me all the time to touch him. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to better and a faster way to correct this behavior? I'm no longer going to let him sit on me of give hi attention when he wants it, he know NILF but I guess I need to be more strict.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Check out this link and information--

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! That's was a great page, I do most of them but I will start the other few things as well. My trainer said to that his a shepherd and it's not uncommon for them to be possessive of at least one or more family members.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Any resource guarding, perceived often as "my dog loves me - a LOT", or "my dog is protective of me", needs to be strongly discouraged.
Your dog sounds unsure of himself and wants to cling to you and not "share" you, because they are insecure and needy. 
Step up the "mind games" until you see a change and continue to implement them. To do so will only make your dog more confident as time passes.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

okay im deff going to work on it. he is a giant baby and my BF says he pretends to see hearts coming out of his head for me because he does anything for me. I want him to be confident and able to be on his own. so ill deff beef up the training!


----------

